# Crabro with a growth. Has anyone seen this before



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

My female Crabro has a growth between her eyes, it is protruding and red. I'm not sure what this is but she seems fine. She's eating and it doesn't seem to bother her but concerns me a little cause after a week it doesn't seem to be healing. Water conditions are OK a little higher nitrate than I would like but a good water change will fix that. All other tank mates are fine.

















Any Ideas of what this is or how to treat it


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It could be a small injury that is infected. Clean water (nitrates under 20) and perhaps some Melafix will help her heal.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like a tumor to me.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

It's funny you say that cause I've been calling it a tumor. I already have some Melafix so I'll try that first.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Perhaps the relevant question was how quickly it appeared, and how long has the growth been this size? Injuries can become infected overnight, but a tumor takes awhile to grow. :wink:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Man, that could be a picture of my fish...
I have started the salt treatment.
Have got a question..
Any benefit to using iodized salt.
Still break out in sweats when looking at those little bottles(iodine) that caused me so much pain.
Or is that just more anthropomorphism on my part?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Seems to have popped up overnight. Treated tank with Melafix for 4 days now with no improvement. She still seems fine, active and eating. Have done several water changes which lowered nitrates. If I was going to try the salt method how much would I add for 40 gal.
Tank temp is 82F, I read somewhere on here about raising tank temp, there was a pretty good back and forth on this topic. Any advice?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Go figure, biggest fish in the tank.
ArghhhhhhhÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.
I used a tablespoon per 10g of non iodized salt, or a little less.
I don`t have a heater, so temp has remained constant.
All other fish seem normal and show no adverse reaction to the salt.
Might be my wishful thinking, but I see an improvement in the sore/tumor/lesion.
It has reduced in size and lost most of that angry redness.
Got my fingers crossed.
BTW: No other fish have this or anything that looks like it might develop into it.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Appearance overnight doesn't sound like a tumor.

I don't think this is a time when increased temps will help- if we are looking at an infected wound, time is going to be the best healer. If you can keep the fish comfortable (places to hide, no aggressive fish, and clean water), it will likely heal on its own.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> If I was going to try the salt method how much would I add for 40 gal.


Salt, (sodium chloride), helps and often heals many fish ailments but it's not a cure-all. With external bacterial infections salt can help by preventing the bacteria from adhering to the fish's skin--so it slows the spread and that gives the fish's own immune system a chance to fight it off. I wouldn't consider it a cure all by itself, especially if its a fast moving, aggressive type of bacteria, (like Columnaris), or the fish is showing other symptoms such as loss of appetite, lethargy, etc. 
So salt may be helpful in this situation although I think the fish will improve/heal just by taking the necessary steps to improve the water quality. 
To get the nitrates down do daily or every other day partial water changes of 30% using a good quality dechlorinator. Siphon the gravel thoroughly and if the gravel is deeper than 4 inches, remove some of it, a little at a time and only after siphoning, so it's only a couple of inches. Feed fish sparingly until nitrate are below 10ppm.

If you notice the spot suddenly getting larger or developing white or gray fuzzy growth--or if the fish stops eating, becomes lethargic, etc, then you may want to treat with an antibiotic.

Robin

The salt dosage would be 1 Tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve the salt first and add it gradually over 6-8 hours time. Re-add any salt removed with water changes. Stay away from salt that has additives. Use: Aquarium salt, (found at the fish store), Kosher or Pickling salt--both found at the grocery store and much less expensive


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Well???
How did your fish do??


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw this discussed in two other threads; I can only find this one:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=216453&highlight=


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

A little Melafix and she seems to be healing slowly but surely. This never effected her behavior so I assume it was just an infected wound. All other inhabitants are fine as well.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*never effected her behavior so I assume it was just an infected wound*

Same here.
No change in my maleÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s behavior or appetite.
Does seem odd to have 2 fish with identical "wounds".
Still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just an update on my Crabro.
Looked to be doing better, but not for long.
Origanal "sore" opened up and now another has developed real close to the first one.
Started treating with Melafix and Pimafix.
Anyone ever get a handle on what this is?


----------



## lickteeth (Nov 9, 2010)

It will be tumor most probably. You may contact with a veterinary doctor. :fish:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*It will be tumor most probably*

You could very well be right.
Not enough experience to know if a tumor can erupt into an open sore/wound.

The Melafix/Pimafix went a full week of dosage listed on the bottles.
At the end, the open sores/tumors didn`t improve that much, that I could see.
Did a big water change and back to dosing with salt.
Know what, the salt seems to working allot better than the meds.
The sores are not an angry, red now.
Will continue the salt and hope for the best.
Other than the wound/tumor/??, this fish is acting normally.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Did salt treatment, looked improving for a few days.
Then maybe a worsening.
Last feeding fish was not interested in food.
Overnight, sores looked worse than ever.
Crabro not acting right, if you know what I mean.
Pulled him from tank and euthanized.
Almost a 7in fish. Had him quite awhile.
Bummer.
Would sure like to know what he had.


----------



## tracyk859 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the post. 
Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.

__________________
watch tangled online free


----------

